# hcg levels in urine



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

i had my urine tested on day 19 since ec and my level was 1800 is this normal i know there not as sensitive as bloods


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

that sounds excellent to me!!! All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks would these levels to you be hi cos they warned me 1 embrio was splitting at transfer.what would the normal range be between


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

No, it sounds about normal for now, but as you say, it is different in urine than blood,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

thank you id just had 2 cups of tea and only been to the toilet 1hr befor aswell so it wouldnt  be a strong sample eight i didnt know they was testing me


----------

